
Lenovo Believes in the Linux Desktop - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/lenovo-believes-in-the-linux-desktop/
======
verdverm
In a way, I think Google and Microsoft have the right idea with an excellent
desktop experience with Linux on the side.

I recently switched to ChromeOS beta channel from 20 years on Linux and have
no intentions of going back. I can get real Linux on a cloud VM when I need
it, most everything is containers now and that does work in the LinuxApp (a
chroot plus things I haven't looked into)

